# Why????



## joe bubby (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know WHY the showcase spam is pushed onto our unit without us having a choice? Why does DTV think this is good customer service. :raspberry	:raspberry	:raspberry I am the consumer and this is my unit. I wonder how the DTV execs would like it if I came to their home and started using their closet space to store MY items. :ramblinon The real problem here is that the MyVOD list could be great but now it is full of the showcase spam GARBAGE. :nono2: Unit very poor due to this. :bang


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Truly the least of R15's problems.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Why?

As they sold you a 100hour DVR, and you still have access to that 100 hours.
They didn't sell you a 160gb DVR.

If you happen to OWN your DVR, you still are using DirecTV's service...

Umm... The "Showcases" are in a seperate tab, so how is that filling up your MyVod?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm... The "Showcases" are in a seperate tab, so how is that filling up your MyVod?


My thought's exactly. We get 100GB and they get 60GB. Would I like the extra 60GB, yes I would. But I knew that I wasn't going to be mine so I'm ok with that.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

On my unit it fills up the "My VOD" that you look at in the quick menu, without going to tabs. I formerly selected my recordings from the quick menu this way, but now I have to wade thru all the Showcase programs and NFL ST highlights.

Perhaps that is what the OP meant.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> On my unit it fills up the "My VOD" that you look at in the quick menu, without going to tabs. I formerly selected my recordings from the quick menu this way, but now I have to wade thru all the Showcase programs and NFL ST highlights.
> 
> Perhaps that is what the OP meant.


Ahh... Okay, that is different.
I would see that as a bug that can be fixed...


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Just ignore it. If you run out of 100 hours.. perhaps you watch too much tv?


----------



## joe bubby (Sep 11, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> On my unit it fills up the "My VOD" that you look at in the quick menu, without going to tabs. I formerly selected my recordings from the quick menu this way, but now I have to wade thru all the Showcase programs and NFL ST highlights.
> 
> Perhaps that is what the OP meant.


Yes thats what I meant thank ya. I used to love Quick Menu however it is now unusable because the Showcase fills it up.  No way to even sort it that I know of. :nono: It just makes me kinda mad I guess. :grrr:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

joe bubby said:


> Yes thats what I meant thank ya. I used to love Quick Menu however it is now unusable because the Showcase fills it up.  No way to even sort it that I know of. :nono: It just makes me kinda mad I guess. :grrr:


joe bubby, Welcome to DBSTalk.  I can see your point of frustration, as it does clutter up the Quick Menu. I'm sure you are already aware of this, but for now, just hit your "LIST" button and it will take you directly to VOD without having the extra key presses.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, I had forgotten that, so thank you!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

joe bubby said:


> I used to love Quick Menu however it is now unusable because the Showcase fills it up.


The QM becomes useless once you add any decent amount of SL's if you ask me.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> The QM becomes useless once you add any decent amount of SL's if you ask me.


I agree. I have no idea how the quick menu even sorts stuff (in the MYVOD part of it). The only time I've used the quick menu for MYVOD was when the R15 was going really slow, locking up, or not filling in MYVOD (and I didn't want to do a reset). How does that quick menu sort the MYVOD anyway?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> How does that quick menu sort the MYVOD anyway?


Its alphabetical. Right now it adds the Showcase titles in too.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"The QM becomes useless once you add any decent amount of SL's if you ask me"

Probably true, but I have no SLs. Just movies. So it has become pretty useless for me too, with all the undeletable ST highlights and the undeletable Showcase material listed in there.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Its alphabetical. Right now it adds the Showcase titles in too.


Is it? I swear that I've seen Stargate near the top before and MYVOD is usally pretty full with stuff. Is there a setting for sorting the quickmenu that I've missed? I'll have to look at the quickmenu MYVOD when I get home


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Its alphabetical. Right now it adds the Showcase titles in too.


I checked this last night and it wasn't alphabetical. I think it was by most recently recorded, which would be exactly as MYVOD, but I swear it seems to be in a different order than the MYVOD llist sometimes.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought it was alphabetical but when I rechecked it was in a random order that I could not figure out.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm, Earl do you know the mystery order of the QM MYVOD list?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No I don't, but I did send the link to this thread, with regards to taking the suggestions out of the list.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

do the showcase stuff get in the way of recording or phone line usage?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Lantian said:


> do the showcase stuff get in the way of recording or phone line usage?


Not at all.


----------

